# Bergbauaddon?



## Mafali (29. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,
ich wollte mal so fragen ob jemand von euch vielleicht ne ahnung von sowas wie nem Bergbauaddon hätte, ich stell mir das so vor das ich sobald auf der map ein gelber punkt erscheint ich vielleicht eine meldung dick und fett bekomme mit der information was das für ein vorkommen ist. 
Warum? Weil ich nie auf die Map schaue und das nervig finde alle 3 sekunden nach oben zu starren ;(
da schau ich mir lieber die umgebung an und lass mich von einer Meldung "nerven".
Danke schonmal und
mfg, Mafali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2009)

Gatherer mit GathererHUD. Da bekommst du eine Map mitten auf den Bildschirm projeziert.


----------



## Mafali (29. Oktober 2009)

Aber da hab ich doch ständig eine (ich denke leicht durchsichtige) Map mitten im bildschirm und das ist auch nicht wirklich das wahre..
gibt es nicht eins das mir ne meldung gibt sobald ein vorkommen auf der Map erscheint?


----------



## archmitohren (31. Oktober 2009)

Am besten eins, wo man nur fliegen muss und das Erz kommt so in deinen Tasche, gell?
Man du spielst doch nicht mit Augen zu PC. Auf die Karte gucken, wirst du ja wohl schon noch können?!


----------



## Lilicia (1. November 2009)

Diese unsichtbare Map kannst du Austellen: Gatherer>Optionen>HUD>Deaktivieren


----------



## DerBogo (13. Januar 2010)

oder in eine ecke verschieben, so hab ichs gemacht, und wenn ich nicht farme, wird das addon einfach deaktiviert


----------



## Wahooka (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch tausende AddOns versucht, und siehe da: Jetzt habe ich keins mehr.

Es gibt für mich nur 2-3 Gebiete die für mich lohnend farmbar sind:

1. Tausendwinter - einfach nur am Kartenrand entlang, man findet IMMER irgendwas pro Runde egal wieviele andere BB`s auch farmen
2. Becken - auch hier am Kartenrand fliegen/Reiten
3. Heulender Fjord - auch Kartenrand ... Kobalterz wird immer gekauft.

Ich farme täglich ca. 40 Minuten in Tausendwinter und habe je nach Glück 10-30 Titanerz (hatte einen Tag auch mal 42 ... war aber dann wohl sowas wie ein Lottogewinn), 4-x Äonenerde, ca. 2 Äonenfeuer, auch 1-4 Äonenschatten und 3-6 Stacks Saroniterz:

6 Titanerz in Barren verhütten + je Äonenfeuer/schatten/erde -> zu Titanstahl verhütten. Rest verkaufen.

Titanstahl (auf Shattrath) sind ca. 120-150 Gold
5 Stacks Saroniterz 90 Gold
1 Äonenfeuer 40 Gold
1 Äonenschatten 35 Gold
4 Titanerz 60 Gold

also Täglich ohne großen Aufwand in 40 Minuten ca. 400 Gold -


----------



## Mimung (14. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob Gatherer bei Euch denn überhaupt noch funzt? Nach dem letzten großen patch geht bei mir nämlich gar nichts mehr. Ich kann´s auch auch als veraltetes addon nicht mehr nutzen. Kömmt einfach nichts mehr und ne aktuellere Version, als die von August 2009,  finde ich nicht. Proximo auch nicht. Ich bitte mal um Hilfe.

Danke
Mimung


----------



## Toamar (16. Januar 2010)

Wahooka schrieb:


> also Täglich ohne großen Aufwand in 40 Minuten ca. 400 Gold -



Täglich 40 Minuten ist kein großer Aufwand ?
Aber auf der Arbeit 10 min. länger arbeiten da wird gleich gestreikt,
verrückte WoW-Welt


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

Mafali schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich wollte mal so fragen ob jemand von euch vielleicht ne ahnung von sowas wie nem Bergbauaddon hätte, ich stell mir das so vor das ich sobald auf der map ein gelber punkt erscheint ich vielleicht eine meldung dick und fett bekomme mit der information was das für ein vorkommen ist.
> Warum? Weil ich nie auf die Map schaue und das nervig finde alle 3 sekunden nach oben zu starren ;(
> da schau ich mir lieber die umgebung an und lass mich von einer Meldung "nerven".
> ...



hier ist was Du sicher gut brauchen kannst !, ist zwar nicht genau das was Du suchst, aber isr das beste was ich kenne !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycokain (5. Juli 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Täglich 40 Minuten ist kein großer Aufwand ?
> Aber auf der Arbeit 10 min. länger arbeiten da wird gleich gestreikt,
> verrückte WoW-Welt




Nicht das es jetzt was mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber du kannst schon zwischen deiner AUFGEDRÜCKTEN Arbeit (Ja sie wird uns in gewissem Masse aufgedrückt, da ohne Arbeit keine Kohle) und deiner FREI GESTALTBAREN Freizeit unterscheiden? Oder bist du auch der Meinung das Freizeit ein übles Nebenprodukt nebst der Arbeitszeit ist? Ist doch egal wie lange und was er in seiner Freizeit macht.........


Zum Thema:

Kann auch nur gatherer empfehlen. Da wird dir dann auch jeweils angezeigt wenn jemand aus deiner Gilde was aufgenommen hat Kräuter, Erze etc.) Ausserdem bleiben die Punkte an denen was gesammelt wurde mit dem entsprechenden Symbolen auf der Karte markiert --> praktisch wenn man die gleiche Route nochmals machen will.


----------



## Awadalla (17. Juli 2010)

hat wer ne ahnung ob es etwas in der art von gatherer gibt also genau so wie der
gatherer dies tut nur vielleicht anderer name, problem ist das die gatherer version 
veraltert ist und warscheindlich in naher zukunft nicht mehr funktionieren wird da
der programmierer serverkosten hat und ihm diese nicht gesponsert werden zumindest
nicht soviel wie die kosten vom server anfallen, soweit ich dies herrausgelesen habe.


----------



## 19Chico73 (20. Juli 2010)

Beste Addons sind Gatherer aber dieses Fenster mit den durchsichtigen Kräutern ausmachen.

Dazu noch GathererDBwowHead, damit hast du auf einen Schlag alle Bergbau und Kräuter Spawnpunkte auf deiner großen Karte.
Hiermit werden dir sogar alle möglichen Schatzkisten angezeigt, auch die Immerfrostsplitter von den Söhnen Hodirs und auch in den Pestländern die möglichen Blut von Helden Spawnpunkte welche für den Wahnsinnigen Titel gebraucht werden.
Dies ist kein Addon was man bei Curse findet sondern muß es gesondert bei Google suchen und im Addon Ordner selbst entpacken.
Sobald dies geschehen ist veraltete Addons laden
Rechtsklick Gatherer Minimapbutton
Config
Database
Import

Als 3tes und letztes noch Routes. 
Richtig eingestellt berechnet dir Routes die optimale Route von Punkt zu Punkt. Diese Linie wird dir farblich in der Minimap angezeigt.

Du kannst dir entweder eine Bergbau oder Kräuter Route anzeigen lassen und sogar noch auswählen welche Sachen du gezielt farmen willst und anderes aussen vor lassen.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, Routes muß richtig eingestellt sein ansonsten gibts ne Zickzack Kreuz und Quer Route^^

Öffnen im Chat mit /Routes
Hinzufügen
Ins oberste Fenster Irgendnen Routennamen eingeben, wie Zb Kräuter
Dann anklicken was gefarmt werden soll.

Nun die Route anklicken welche man erstellt hatt.
Route Optimieren,
Auf Anhäufung klicken, bei 60 lassen
Extra Optimierung anklicken
Vordergrund anklicken
fertig


----------

